# How Does the TTRS Compare with the New M4



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys, how do you think the new BMW M4 compares to the TTRS? I'm curious to hear your thoughts. I keep hearing really good things about the performance and will be test driving one soon to see what the hype is about. Anyone else drive one yet??


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Optimus812 said:


> Hey guys, how do you think the new BMW M4 compares to the TTRS? I'm curious to hear your thoughts. I keep hearing really good things about the performance and will be test driving one soon to see what the hype is about. Anyone else drive one yet??


Completely different cars! RWD and big, vs. AWD and small. Hard to compare without specific metrics you're interested in.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Marty said:


> Completely different cars! RWD and big, vs. AWD and small. Hard to compare without specific metrics you're interested in.


Agree, I'm mostly interested in terms of performance, handling, power delivery and road feel..


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Optimus812 said:


> Agree, I'm mostly interested in terms of performance, handling, power delivery and road feel..


I could only compare to a previous 1M, but i would take the Audi any day of he week, especially on Sundays.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

yah totally different beasts. Haven't driven one.. looks like they managed not to make it any heavier which is cool. Not really interested since these will likely be a dime a dozen like M3 is. Stock for Stock M4 will be a tiny bit faster so long as tires are warmed up, and the ground is fairly warm and dry. (per official numbers)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Fined said:


> yah totally different beasts. Haven't driven one.. looks like they managed not to make it any heavier which is cool. Not really interested since these will likely be a dime a dozen like M3 is. Stock for Stock M4 will be a tiny bit faster so long as tires are warmed up, and the ground is fairly warm and dry. (per official numbers)


In a straight line maybe, around a track the M4 should be quite a bit faster than the TTRS.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

guess it depends on the track.. but in general looks like you are right. But it should.. its got 70 or so more horsepower, better weight distribution, and a similar weight. 


http://fastestlaps.com/comparisons/bmw_m4-vs-audi_tt-rs_coupe.html






I daily mine... its my only car so I wouldn't be getting concerned with track times else I'd have got a porker


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the wet track comparison.... spank...

1/4 mile is the same... So in all reality, they are the same for 99% of people...


----------



## IMARMED (May 10, 2014)

Fined said:


> guess it depends on the track.. but in general looks like you are right. But it should.. its got 70 or so more horsepower, better weight distribution, and a similar weight.


BMW has been lying about the curb weight being in the 3200 range. The latest Car and Driver has the M4 at a porky 3,581 lbs, as measured, vs 3,312lbs on the C&D scales for the TTRS. 

Buying an M4 is like buying a fat man to sit in the back seat of your TTRS (for better weight distribution).


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Well.. to my knowledge.. U.S Spec TTRS is = TTRS+ Spec abroad... so that makes the times I saw listed almost identical for the two cars... (less than a full second for the tracks listed.) Close enough that a difference in drivers or weather.. track surface temp, etc. is within an acceptable margin of error. Seems to be a wash here... 


http://fastestlaps.com/comparisons/audi_tt_rs_plus_2012-vs-bmw_m4.html

kinda makes more sense considering the greater horsepower and the as tested by C&D weight. Since both cars are turbocharged they both can make a lot more power from a tune as well. The second turbo on the M4 is another part that will need replaced.. as we all know turbochargers do not last the entire life of a passenger vehicle.. in general.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

In the Sportauto Supertest where a lot of these figures come from,the M4 DKG Coupe weighed in at 1615 kg fuelled.
The Hockenheim and Nordschleife times are a fair bit quicker than the TTRS,although the 8.09 time for the TTRS was an early 335hp manual car on Toyo T1 sports.
The fastest Hockenheim time posted in Fast laps, was the plus model, fitted with the 20" optional Dunlop Sport Maxx Race tyres.
The BM's are fitted with Michelin Super Sports as standard


----------



## mad chemist (Aug 25, 2012)

Optimus812 said:


> Agree, I'm mostly interested in terms of performance, handling, power delivery and road feel..



Hi Optimus,

Just moved from manual MRC TTRS to M4 DCT. Here's my 10 pence worth:

TTRS has a bit of under-steer at 80% +/ M4 is completely neutral but will progressively go into over-steer if really provoked (i.e. DCS turned off completely) - M4 corners very flat (you really feel it), which is a big change from the RS

Mapped RS was about as quick as stock M4 IMO. I have Alpha-N tune box on M4 and now car is in a different league, especially at higher speeds. RS may still be quicker from a dig as it's hard to put all the power down in M4 (even stock)

Steering feel in the RS was very good / M4 just gives a bit more feedback (steering is also adjustable)

RS cabin was great / M4 is typical BMW 4/3 series but still very high quality - leather in M4 is of superior quality to standard RS

RS is smaller car next to M4 but the M4 appears to shrink round you, the faster you drive

Overall, this is my first dual clutch car and I don't miss a manual gearbox. I will definitely consider the next mkIII RS, when it eventually arrives, but for now the M4 is the best car I've owned (so far).

Hope this helps,

Mad.


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got to drive the M4 dct for the first time a couple of days ago. My daily driver in the 2013 M5. I also have the TT RS. The M4 is really amazing. I was not expecting it to be as good as it was. It is a really good M chassis. It did feel heavier than I expected. It does feel smaller when you get used to it at speed. The TT RS feels more special and super light after the M4. Stock to stock the M4 definitely quicker than the TT RS. The best recent M chassis car was the 1M imo. They are all great cars.


----------



## mad chemist (Aug 25, 2012)

Riz1 said:


> I just got to drive the M4 dct for the first time a couple of days ago. My daily driver in the 2013 M5. I also have the TT RS. The M4 is really amazing. I was not expecting it to be as good as it was. It is a really good M chassis. It did feel heavier than I expected. It does feel smaller when you get used to it at speed. The TT RS feels more special and super light after the M4. Stock to stock the M4 definitely quicker than the TT RS. The best recent M chassis car was the 1M imo. They are all great cars.


+1


----------

